# need to fatten up



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a site you might find interesting. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ Sadly, Science DIet does not provide good quality nutrition. If it were me, I would gradually switch over to Canidae ALS and increase little Cooper's ration. Bump up 1/8 cup increments and gradually mix in small amounts of a new food.. so as not to upset the tummy. He is a sweetie for sure! Any new pics? How is he doing otherwise?


----------



## stoushr (Jun 1, 2008)

some new pics. trying hard to gain weight.
thanks, will check it out.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What a sweet heart! Very cute! Have you tried adding some canned 100% solid packed pumpkin to the food? Mine really like this and it is soothing to the tummy. I love this stage he is in, I call it the long underwear stage. He should grow to be the color of his legs and ears once his coat comes in. My Rusty looked so cute at that age, too. Hope you can get him to gain.


----------



## stoushr (Jun 1, 2008)

i love the long underwear stage. that does fit. 
where do i find the pumpkin stuff you are talking about.
in this picture he is around 12 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't try to fatten him up! Feed him a good food regularly, plenty of exercise, tons of Love and start his training now. He'll be just fine!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are two pictures of my Sam. He was the runt of the litter and under weight when we brought him home. He grew so fast that he remained very lean looking until he was fully grown. As you can see from the last pic, he was a Big Boy!!! He topped the scales at 103 lbs when he was full grown. He was tall and lean, not fat. Just a big dog. As long as your boy is healthy, I wouldn't worry about him......... These are old 35mm pictures. I had a hard time using my digital to get their image. The glare was a problem...these turned out okay....















He's at the bridge now  A much loved and missed Golden Boy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I think he looks perfect! Abby is a thin one, just by nature I guess, because she eats a ton. Don't worry, he looks great! 

And you don't want him to gain weight too fast.


----------

